# reservoirs / bladders



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Camelbak is really tried and tested and bla bla bla

I'm not a small guy and I've fallen on my camelbak more than a couple times and it's held up

Several times I thought for sure I was going to get up with a pack full of water, but never have.

My vote is for camelbak. Love mine


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Camelbak as long it is one of the new Antidote bladders. I have one and they are awesome and have many accessories for them as well.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

osprey makes nice packs, with plenty of small hydration options.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I put a Platypus Big Zip bladder in my pack (aftermarket). I have been extremely satisfied with the purchase. I would buy it again.


----------



## KBNYY (Jan 8, 2012)

I bought the Omega Camelbak to use while deployed and it was amazing and the hose has detachable parts which make it simple to use for cleaning purposes.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Winter=Camelback
Summer=Platypus


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I have 3 CamelBak bladders for 2 packs. 2 - 100ml "Antidote" /w quick release hoses, & 1 older 70 ml bladder. No plastic taste that I have noticed, and I definitely would have noticed if they did. * I HATE THAT TASTE!!!*

The Antidote model is a _LOT_ easier to open and close. (Sometimes with my arthritis, the old model is a little tough to unscrew!)

I just purchased the 100 ml insulated bag. Hasn't been cold enough to give it a real test, but I can tell u if u use an "Un-Insulated" bladder & hose, the hose will freeze SOLID the first time you drink from it in sub freezing temps. And then the hose takes forever to thaw!


----------



## newnew (Nov 21, 2011)

where did you guys buy it? i'm on the website right now and there's nothing in the states? :dunno:


----------



## NoahO (Jan 22, 2012)

@newnew I bought my Camelbak at REI. It's a Seattle based company but I think they have stores all around the country. @buttertime93 Like chomps I have the 100oz antidote. It's a really good one that's held up after some giant falls directly on my back. No plastic taste and easy as hell to clean and dry out. But if you buy one, completely fill it and test it by applying some pressure to the full reservoir. A couple friends of mine had to exchange theirs for new ones because the quarter-turn cap leaked under pressure. Mine was fine though haha.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

newnew said:


> where did you guys buy it? i'm on the website right now and there's nothing in the states? :dunno:


Google?

https://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=camelbak+antidote#q=camelbak+antidote&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hl=en&tbo=u&tbm=shop&source=og&sa=N&tab=wf&ei=HFkxT7TMHqaZ0QGiw5XaBw&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&fp=a13b0389ecff6ce9&biw=1920&bih=965


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

chomps1211 said:


> but I can tell u if u use an "Un-Insulated" bladder & hose, the hose will freeze SOLID the first time you drink from it in sub freezing temps. And then the hose takes forever to thaw!


If you are forced to use one in such temps with no insulation remember to blow back the water from the tube into the bladder.


----------



## newnew (Nov 21, 2011)

NoahO said:


> @newnew I bought my Camelbak at REI. It's a Seattle based company but I think they have stores all around the country. @buttertime93 Like chomps I have the 100oz antidote. It's a really good one that's held up after some giant falls directly on my back. No plastic taste and easy as hell to clean and dry out. But if you buy one, completely fill it and test it by applying some pressure to the full reservoir. A couple friends of mine had to exchange theirs for new ones because the quarter-turn cap leaked under pressure. Mine was fine though haha.



i'm actually from canada but i'm going to lake tahoe next weekend. i'm staying overnight in seattle so i can fuck around the city and see what i can find. but can you guys give me a jist of this product as i'm on the website right now and i can't really see the inside of the bag or anything:

- is the bag strictly for thermal sustainability and padding? are there pockets or anything inside so i can put food or whatever else in? - plus my video card at work is fucked up so i can view youtube videos, which may/may not cover the interior of the bag 





Smokehaus said:


> Google?
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=camelbak+antidote#q=camelbak+antidote&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hl=en&tbo=u&tbm=shop&source=og&sa=N&tab=wf&ei=HFkxT7TMHqaZ0QGiw5XaBw&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&fp=a13b0389ecff6ce9&biw=1920&bih=965



i've never googled shopped like that before...lol that is a first for me


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Even if you just type it in google it will bring up where to buy it.


----------



## NoahO (Jan 22, 2012)

@newnew Yea the flagship REI store is right in downtown Seattle so hit that up if you can it's a pretty cool, huge store. There are a bunch of different CamelBak backpacks that you can find at REI or online that are various sizes and come with a reservoir. The one I have is called the Mule and it has a lot of different pockets and compartments to put all sorts of stuff. There is usually a main padded compartment specially made for the reservoir that has a slit for the tube to go through. It fits a surprising amount of random items for its size even while holding a 3L reservoir. So yea the pack is for holding/insulating the reservoir and also for holding whatever else you want. Hope that helps, good luck buying man.


----------



## newnew (Nov 21, 2011)

Smokehaus said:


> Even if you just type it in google it will bring up where to buy it.


ah...i see that now. thanks for the insight



NoahO said:


> @newnew Yea the flagship REI store is right in downtown Seattle so hit that up if you can it's a pretty cool, huge store. There are a bunch of different CamelBak backpacks that you can find at REI or online that are various sizes and come with a reservoir. The one I have is called the Mule and it has a lot of different pockets and compartments to put all sorts of stuff. There is usually a main padded compartment specially made for the reservoir that has a slit for the tube to go through. It fits a surprising amount of random items for its size even while holding a 3L reservoir. So yea the pack is for holding/insulating the reservoir and also for holding whatever else you want. Hope that helps, good luck buying man.


the compartment where the reservoir goes into, i know it depends on the model, but for the most part, if that part is padded, i don't have to worry about the rest of the bag do i? like when i go boarding i fall on my back and random other falls when doing dumb shit. will it uphold? i was on the website and i clicked on the "winter" section, i'd like to avoid carrying around a full blown backpack if possible and just have something on the smaller side


----------



## tnave94 (Jan 29, 2012)

i go with a camelback. never had a problem with it and i love it.


----------



## tnave94 (Jan 29, 2012)

i got mine at REI


----------

